# Instrument Eng. or Control System Eng.



## تاليها (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السادة الاعضاء المحترمين
محتاج الى نصيحتكم بخصوص عملي
عرض علي وظيفتين في نفس الشركة احدهما instrument field Eng. والاخر Control system Eng.
انا مهندس متخرج حديثا (فريش) واهتماماتي هيا نظم السيطرة وال PLC و SCADA System
فباي قسم تنصحوني ؟
شاكرا لكم نصيحتكم مقدما


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## hilalihilali (22 يناير 2012)

control engineer


----------



## ahmed es (22 يناير 2012)

يبدوا ان تخصصك هو control engineering


----------

